# synchroniser itunes entre 2 macs



## Hay (13 Décembre 2008)

Existe t'il une solution pour synchroniser automatiquement itunes entre mes 2 mac afin de pouvoir synchroniser mon iphone sur l'un ou l'autre?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (13 Décembre 2008)

Tu peut installer ITunes sur un DD Externe et le brancher sur chaque mac, ce qui te permet d'avoir exactement les mêmes morceaux.

J'ai trouvé le mode d'emploi sur... macbidouille. 



> 1 - copier le dossier iTunes complet qui se trouve dans user-> musique le déposer sur le DD externe à l'endroit désiré
> 2 - ensuite déplacer le dossier original ( sur le bureau... aukazou)
> 3 - retourner sur le DD externe et renommer le dossier iTunes _copie en iTunes et créer un alias (pomme L )
> 4 - déplacer l'alias à l'endroit ou se trouvait le dossier original (dans user-> musique)
> 5 - renommer l'alias iTunes alias en iTunes ... lancer iTunes si tout fonctionne normalement effacer l'original qui est sur le bureau



A+


----------



## Hay (13 Décembre 2008)

Merci Pierre mais l'idée est plus de pouvoir le faire via réseau et en automatisé ou manuel mais pas via une interface tiers genre un DDur externe. Car si je pars juste avec mon portable je ne peux plus synchroniser tu vois? Ou si ma femme prend le portable avec le DDur je ne peux plus sync. a la maison avec mon imac et mon iphone. 
L'idée est que dès qu'ils sont sur le même réseau ils puissent se sync. pour que les 2 dossiers Itunes soient identiques (voire même idem avec le carnet d'adresse et les signets...)


----------



## pierre-auvergne (13 Décembre 2008)

Je n'ai trouvé que ça : http://homepage.mac.com/oligrob/syncOtunes/syncOtunes.html

et encore, ça a pas l'air génial !


----------



## r e m y (13 Décembre 2008)

Essaie peut-être myTuneSync


----------



## Hay (13 Décembre 2008)

je regarde ça et vous dit... Déjà merci 



Oui, mais pas ici, parce que s'il y a un forum intitulé "Aide iTunes", c'est pas pour des prunes !


----------



## NathanB (28 Novembre 2010)

Je deterre le topic mais j'ai le même soucis et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution. Comment synchroniser deux itunes sur 2 mac ?!?
Merci


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2010)

En activant le partage à domicile, je synchronise mes 3 Macs sans souci...


----------



## NathanB (28 Novembre 2010)

Une fois le partage activé c'est automatique ou y a t'il des réglages particuliers à faire ?
Cela permet bien de synchroniser les applications, podcast, musique, ... ? (tout iTunes en fait)


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2010)

A toi de définir ce que tu veux transférer






une fois que c'est fait si iTunes est ouvert sur le Mac "source", dès que tu ouvres iTunes sur un autre Mac, tu vois les fichiers se transférer automatiquement






Par contre je réalise en faisant la copie d'écran, que seuls les fichiers achetés sont gérés en automatique.

Pour les autres, il faut le faire manuellement en sélectionnant les éléments absents de la bibliothèque du Mac sur lequel tu te trouves pour les glisser ensuite sur la bibliothèque






C'est un coup à prendre mais depuis que cette fonction existe, je n'ai plus besoin d'utiliser MyTuneSync (que j'utilisais avant pour synchroniser musiques et videos)


----------



## NathanB (28 Novembre 2010)

Super, merci beaucoup pour cette explication bien détaillée.
Cordialement


----------



## DVP (19 Mars 2011)

Il y a syncoptation (http://www.sonzea.com/syncopation/) qui marche pas mal.
Tu as une version de demo qui permet de le tester pendant un mois


----------

